# kNICKS FANS ROLL CALL



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Seen this around a few other boards. Wanted to see who and how many Knicks fans we got here. HOLLA BACK KNICKS FANS!!!
CANT WAIT TO GET NENE,WILCOX,WAGNER, OR BUTLER!!!!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Seeing as I'm moderating the forum, I am (un)fortunately one of you all. So, CoolHandLuke, here!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL! I'm not a Knick fan, just thought that that was funny, CoolHand.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Knick fan here... :grinning: Not much to brag about right now but oh well. We had it coming.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard B.Y.A.10 fellow Knicks fan and Jersey res. Who do you want us to get in the draft? Latest I heard is we are set to Pick NENE Hillario. Id be happy with him. Dont worry, well be braggin in a year or two when the Blue and Orange return with a vengeance. The revival is gonna begin on draft night


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the welcome.  

Although I can't wait for draft night, I really don't have a big preference on who we draft....as long as we don't draft that stiff from Stanford Borchardt.

My real preference if I was in charge would be to trade down, possibly dump one contract (i.e., one of the several worthless players on our team) and have two 1st round picks this year instead of our current one pick at #7.

I've heard a lot of stuff buzzing about Wilcox being our pick this year as well as Hilario. I'd be fine with either of them. Just a thought that came to me....How does Wilcox compare to that PF we drafted a few years back, Donell Harvey. Seems like they have lots of the same basketball characteristics to me.

Anyway, next year isn't what I'm really looking forward to. I don't think any significant change will happen next season anyway. We might end up being worse than this year. I'm looking forward to the chance of grabbing up Lebron...Oh that would be sweet.


----------

